

Configuration Complexity Clock - glassx
http://mikehadlow.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/configuration-complexity-clock.html

======
9mit3t2m9h9a
As all backend problems, it is subject to cyclical development.

Actually, mixing all the parts of the top part of the clock could help -
constants living in DB or a file, simple rules written in DSL that makes them
short and comp[lex rules having access to the hardcoded methods.

